# Reverse Gear



## Relic (Jan 4, 2004)

I just recently found this forum, and after looking over and reading related posts etc, i'd like to say hi to everyone, this forum kicks ass and its great to see sentra lovers, thought i'd never find a place like this. Anyways just to give everyone a background on my sentra, its a 1996 Sentra GXE 4 door 1.6litre 4 cylinder with approximately 203997 miles on it. Bought her back in 1999 with 91k miles on it. Ive changed the alternator once, starter once, 2 cv joints becuase of a lack of driving it under terrible alignment problems and a CV axle. From the day i bought her i've used Mobil 1 Synthetic Oil with mobil 1 oil filters, use 87 octane gas and am on my third set of Kelly treads. One thing i've noticed which havent noticed before is that when i put the car in reverse it was making a mild popping sound. Finally i was changing the oil the other day had the hood up and asked the wifey to put it in reverse for me. As soon as she did i noticed what was making that poppin sound, the entire engine shifts or completely moves when put in reverse, its like the engine is picked up 2 inches and then dropped. Very wierd, dont know if its a engine mount thats gone bad or the tranny's on sentra's are just that tough to do that. Anyways the car nonetheless runs sooo great even at 204k miles. Any suggestions as to the reverse gear issue would be greatly appreciated. One more thing before i end this is that i love this forum and will now officially make it my main one


----------

